# Italian bottles



## chamberlane (24/10/15)

Would there be interest in these bottles for squonkers here? 200+ bottles gives 50% discount!

http://www.tuttaltrofumo.it/en/home/431-soft-bottle-85-ml-.html


----------



## Andre (24/10/15)

Have you tried them in a Reo? I use the 9 ml Vapage bottles - http://vapage.com/accessories/vmod-vmod-xl-accessories/vapage-vmod-xl-bottles-9ml-2-pack.html


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/15)

From all accounts these bottles seem to be specifically made for squonkers... I'm in a group buy in the USA (ECF) but if someone brings them into SA I'm in for 10.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/15)

Andre said:


> Have you tried them in a Reo? I use the 9 ml Vapage bottles - http://vapage.com/accessories/vmod-vmod-xl-accessories/vapage-vmod-xl-bottles-9ml-2-pack.html



@Andre from what the boys that have seen the confidential video on the bottles say these are WAY better than the Vapage bottles.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/10/15)

Is that €5.99 per bottle?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Is that €5.99 per bottle?



Yes... but quantity goes all the way to 50% discount for quantity.


----------



## Viper_SA (24/10/15)

Holy friggin, hell! Even at 50% discount that little bottle would have to fill itself and mix it's own juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MJ INC (24/10/15)

Is that just for an empty 8.5ml bottle?


----------



## Christos (24/10/15)

If these fit in a reo put me down for 5.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chamberlane (24/10/15)

Andre said:


> Have you tried them in a Reo? I use the 9 ml Vapage bottles - http://vapage.com/accessories/vmod-vmod-xl-accessories/vapage-vmod-xl-bottles-9ml-2-pack.html


I've tried the vapage bottles, and they do work ok, but like Robfisher said these ones are far superior. This company only releases quality. Italy is squonk kingdom. I know it's just a bottle lol but why not get the best.


----------



## chamberlane (24/10/15)

Christos said:


> If these fit in a reo put me down for 5.


Let's hope a saffer brings them over. I'm tempted if the discount is on


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/15)

Yip by all accounts these appear to be designed for the job. Are the necessary? No not really because the REO bottles are just fine. But do I want some? Sure do!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (24/10/15)

I use 2 reos a day. This bottle will make it 1 reo a day or rather a reo fill every 2 days 
I'm opting for a group buy from all the south African Squonkers.


----------



## chamberlane (16/11/16)

Hi, is there any way to source these locally?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/16)

chamberlane said:


> Hi, is there any way to source these locally?



Unfortunately not... easiest place to get them is REOsmods but they are out of stock right now. 

http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...&category_id=3&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=9


----------

